# At what age can two kids sleep together?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

As I mull over having a third baby sometime in the future, I picture the baby in bed with us, and my two older ones sleeping together in a double or queen. Right now ds1 sleeps in a twin bed in our room - he coslept with us 100%, until he was about 2.5 or 3, then it was back and forth, and now he is pretty much in his bed all the time. Wasn't really an issue. Ds2 is still in our bed. If we are ever all in bed together (like when ds1 was sick), they are on either side of dh or me.

So at what age do you think it's safe for the two of them to sleep together?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm not sure of the age but I think Dr Sere's Nightime Parenting has a short little thing about siblings sharing sleep...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

In the book, The NCSS, by Elizabeth Panthey, she recommend after 18mths.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My youngest moved from our bed into her older sisters when she was 2. It was her suggestion and my oldest agreed to it. They were in a single bed, the oldest was 5 at the time. A few months later I moved all 3 of them(at the time they were 2, 3 & 5) into a queen sized bed but I put them sideways so they had more room. 6months later the oldest(then 6) moved into her own room and the younger 2 stayed on the queen but the "right" way. The younger ones are now 3 & 4 and the 6yo often says she wants to sleep with them in their room, but she doesn't want to give up her own room either. She usually stays up reading in her room after her sisters are in bed and couldn't do that if they were all in 1 bed. Once she's out of school for the summer we'll let her sleep in there more often if she wants.


----------

